# Ghost breeding, up close pics.



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 8, 2020)

These two ghosts are mating for like the third time, lol. Thought you might want a look.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2020)

Neato


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 14, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> Neato


I thought I was the only one who said neato! :0

I guess i'm not alone.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 14, 2020)

Gratz on the mating.Ii hope you get a lot of ooths.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 14, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the mating.Ii hope you get a lot of ooths.


Thanks! I have 3 ooths laid so far--or more like 2-1/2....


----------

